# A wonderful blast from the past - Grady



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

It has been almost 4 years and a lot of people have come and gone from Golden Retriever Forum, but I wondered how many people remember the story of Grady, the blind Golden Retriever and his transport journey from New York to New Brunswick, Canada?

It was so wonderful to see how a group of strangers came together to help a homeless dog and a heartbroken lady who had just lost her 2 senior golden retrievers. I like to think we acted very Golden-like :--heart:

I was lucky enough to meet Grady and help with the transport.  Also helping were: Hali's Mom, Sosoprano, LibertyME, and Oaklys Dad,

Here's the thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-adopted-nearly-blind-senior-needs-help.html


Well, FINALLY the video I created commemorating his transport was found. I thought I had lost the file forever.

Let me know what you think:

https://animoto.com/play/P905pSqOw2fjnESZWLiH4g


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anyone remember Grady?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I remember Grady, wonderful boy and amazing story how the forum members helped transport him to his new mom. 

The video is fantastic, love it. Thanks for putting together and sharing. 

I know it's been quite a while since Grady was adopted, I looked at his blog, it hasn't been updated in sometime. 
I was wondering how he's doing, anyone know?

Blog-
https://thegradyreport.wordpress.com/a-year-with-grady/


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a wonderful story!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh yes, I remember that handsome boy. I never did meet him but put together the Google map shown in your video. Not sure if the route was the one taken but seemed like the easiest quickest way.

So glad you found the video and shared it with us


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I just re-read the entire post. It's a great story!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I am going to read it now !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Brianne, I didn't realize you helped with the transport! I remember Grady and was just thinking of him last week. I get emails for his blog and haven't had one in awhile and was hoping he and Helen are OK. I'll have to look at your video.


I can't open the video, do I need to sign up or ??? (I got it -- great job!)


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I definitely remember Grady and his journey to New Brunswick. What a great video you've made!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Have just spent the last two days reading this. Wonderful, wonderful story. Great people to have brought all this to fruition.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm no professional, but I am pleased with the way the video turned out.

I emailed Grady's mom, Betty to make sure everything was okay before I posted it. She wrote back promptly and said things are fine but hectic in her world so that's why she hasn't posted much to Grady's blog.

She said Grady is doing very well and continues to enjoy snagging an occasional un-attended lunch and playing with his best friend, the kitty They sleep together every night. 

The only health concern is that he now has glaucoma and may end up losing one of his eyes if they can't get the condition under control. Yes, Grady is blind so his sight is already lost, but losing an eye would still be sad...

I only spent a couple of hours with Grady during the transport process, but he stole my heart. Such a dear, loving and trusting soul. A complete love-sponge. Absolutely everything a Golden Retriever is supposed to be...:heartbeat


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update about Grady. 

I'm sorry to hear he may lose his eye, it sounds like he is very happy and doing well otherwise. So sweet to hear how he and the kitty are so close and sleep together.


----------

